# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  La Comisión Europea tumba la posibilidad de conocer el origen de la materia prima de las conservas de pescado y marisco

## Jonasino

> Bruselas 22/05/2015  A pesar que la mayoría de los entrevistados prefieren disponer de información en el etiquetado del origen de la materia prima empleada en las conservas de pescado y marisco la Comisión Europea ha descartado esta posibilidad en un informe en el que evalúa las opciones de etiquetado de origen para los alimentos no transformados, los productos que constan de un solo ingrediente y los ingredientes que representan más del 50 por ciento de un alimento.
> 
> En el informe pagado y realizado para la Dirección General de Salud y Seguridad Alimentaria de la Comisión Europea ha recomendado dejar esta opción como carácter voluntario.
> 
> En el citado informe concluyen que "el etiquetado de origen obligatorio a nivel de la UE y, aún más, a nivel de país, es una tarea muy difícil de aplicar en muchos ámbitos de la alimentación y supone un importante aumento de los costes de producción, que, en última instancia, se repercutiría en los consumidores".
> 
> En el informe, la Comisión considera que "el precio, el sabor, la fecha de caducidad o uso preferente, los aspectos relacionados con la conveniencia o la presentación" influyen más en la decisión de compra del consumidor que el origen.
> 
> Además, añade el informe, "las normas de etiquetado adicionales pueden reducir la competitividad de los operadores de empresa alimentaria de la UE en el mercado internacional, mientras que a los explotadores de empresas alimentarias de terceros países les preocupan los posibles costes de producción adicionales y la pérdida de exportaciones a la UE derivada de la preferencia de los consumidores por los alimentos originarios de la UE.
> ...


Fuente: mispeces.com

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como va a defender la UE a los ciudadanos?
Mucho mejor favorecer a los tramposos para que nos cuelen lo que quieran.
Donde va a parar hombre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

